# dwarf



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

Channa asiatica, Stewartii, Assam, Orientalis, Gachua, Bleheri and Panaw.

(i took that from another thread)

witch of them is most agressive? like is there anywhere to get a speicies summery on all of them? i didnt see any pinned topics on dwarf snakeheads, maby that might be a good ideal for some of you that know this stuff and have free time


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

There isn't one most agressive dwarf specie. Just like piranha's it al depends on the individual personality of the fish and the way people care for them. A dwarf snakehead that swims around in a planted tank with lots of hidingplaces will feel more secure and therefor can show more predatory/natural (agressive is the wrong word in my opinion) behaviour than a single skittish dwarf









You are right about the fact that we can use more profiles about snakeheads and especially the dwarfs..........:nod: I have tried to write a profile about the Gachua, but I wasn't satisfied with the result


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

thanks jan.


----------



## Brucki (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi,

asiatica is the most agressive sh in the species u asked.

Brucki


----------

